# Need a new prop (?)



## salt_fly (Apr 23, 2012)

Hello all! I am running a Gheenoe LT25 with a Evinrude ETEC 25HP tiller on the electric jackplate in this post:
viewtopic.php?f=5&t=22891&p=177874#p177874
I have a three-bladed aluminum prop which is the standard 10" diameter X 12" pitch I believe. The prop starts to slip when I've raised the motor only about 2 inches. I would like to be able to run with the motor all the way up (another two inches of lift). Would a four-bladed 10" X 13" prop help with this (+/- cupping)? One problem is that I don't have a tachometer, so I don't know what my RPMs are with different props. Thanks for your expert opinions.


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

highly recommend getting a tach so you can get the best performance keeping it close to the upper end of your rpm range based on the average load of gear/people you carry.... I do believe a 4 blade will give you better grip and less likely to cavitate


----------



## Bob_Rogers (Oct 14, 2009)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Tiny-Tach-TT2A-Digital-Hour-Meter-Tachometer-Adjustable-Resettable-Job-Timer-/251146234723

Works like a charm, easy easy install.


----------

